# Game programming on a Mac



## Donut9 (Aug 14, 2009)

I want to make a "SNES style" RPG either for Xbox Live Arcade, or for something like the iPhone/iPad. 

First, I don't don't if the C# - XNA language can be used on a Mac for Xbox LA, so I might have to go the mobile route. 

I have no idea where to begin. I have zero programming experience, aside from xhtml and css. Can you develop for the iphone in xcode? 

What about making graphics for the game? 

How about music? What format should the sound files be in? 

Sorry for all the questions, I REALLY want to do this, and have zero idea where/how to begin.


----------



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

for iphone iOS Reference Library


----------



## iTouch (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't know all that much about app development other than brief playing around with the SDK but for the iPhone at least a good place to start is here.

_edit: pablo beat me too it_


----------



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

although there is some pretty cool html5 <canvas> game demo's that I have seen in the last month or so.


----------



## Donut9 (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks guys, I am checking those links now. 

HTML 5? I have been hearing a little about this lately. Is it good for making games? Can you use it for the ipod/iphone?

I am confused about something. Do I develop for the iphone on my mac, or on an iphone?


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

Donut9 said:


> thanks guys, I am checking those links now.
> 
> HTML 5? I have been hearing a little about this lately. Is it good for making games? Can you use it for the ipod/iphone?
> 
> I am confused about something. Do I develop for the iphone on my mac, or on an iphone?


You'll use the iPhone SDK, which is a free download from developer.apple.com. It includes Xcode - you'll be writing the iPhone applications on your Mac in Objective-C, which is similar to C (not C#). When you're writing the apps, you can use the built-in iPhone/iPad simulator to test, but you'll need to pay the $99 application developer fee to install the app on your physical iPhone/iPad.


----------



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

Applications, games, tools and tutorials for the HTML5 canvas element - Canvas Demos check out the tutorials


----------



## nicoledc109 (Jul 23, 2010)

macpablodesigns said:


> for iphone iOS Reference Library


Such a very amazing link!

__________________
Watch Ramona And Beezus Online Free


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Googling for "iphone game programming" turned up some useful links:

iphone game programming - Google Search

O'Reilly also has a few books on iPhone programming. You might find the following useful:

Learning iPhone Programming - O'Reilly Media
iPhone 3D Programming - O'Reilly Media
Cocoa and Objective-C: Up and Running - O'Reilly Media
iPhone Game Development - O'Reilly Media


----------



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

Canvas Cycle: True 8-bit Color Cycling with HTML5 very cool!

& I just found this CSS3-Man


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

openFrameworks

If you aren't an experienced programmer then this isn't the easiest to get up and running but once you start getting your hands dirty you'll find that something like this can save you a lot of time when tinkering.

Also it's an MIT license which is extremely permissive and allows you to commercialize your app.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

Get ye to the books. The ones I recommend and have are:

_Cocoa Programming for Mac OS X_ by Aaron Hillegass. This is a great book for programming on the Mac and learning Objective-C and Cocoa. May not be so useful for iPhone developers.

_Beginning iPhone 3 Development Exploring the iPhone SDK_ by Dave Mark and Jeff LaMarche. This book is a great starting point for iPhone development. Before using this book learn Objective-C, either from Hillegass or from one of the other Apress books. If you programming skill is really lacking you should start learning C then get into Objective-C. 

Oh ya, Hillegass's company, Big Nerd Ranch, has also published a iPhone book. Check it out, it is likely to be brilliant.

As for iOS (iPhone 4), it is too new to have much published about it.


----------



## michaelvk (Nov 10, 2010)

This book is a little out-of-date, but goes hand-in-hand with its counterpart for programming games for Windows(r). This book takes your through the basics through full game development. If you want a starter book then this is a good one.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Found out about game maker recently too. Realize this thread is dated but what the heck, someone brought it back to life...
YoYo Games | Make


----------

